# My alpha P



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

These are two pics of Gama my alpha red. these are without the flash. he's a beast. The baby spots are starting to fade and the adult coloration is begining to come in. 

















Joe


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Pics don't work


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

are you sure? they should be working. do they work for anyone else?

Joe


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Now they do. nice


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice zoom you got there cool pics


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

nice coloring on your red


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Rockin pictures man!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. It's funny as hell that he looks like he has no teeth, but i asure you that he does.









Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet pics, Joe. Great coloration he has









He looks very much like my own reds...


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

mabye he is one of your reds







check your tank, muwahahahaha







yeah he does have similar coloration to your guys.









Joe


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Great coloring, a beast in the making


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice pics!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Beautiful color on your reds Joe, I dont think my reds have ever had color anything like that.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Jeff. I hope that they keep up the strong red coloration for a long time.

Joe


----------

